# Catholic/Christian screensavers



## Sanveann (May 16, 2009)

A couple paintings by Bouguereau, a Celtic cross, Our Lady of Guadalupe and "Madonnina":


----------



## Sanveann (May 16, 2009)

I've messed around a bit with the first two photos and the last one to improve they way they look on the Kindle. If you've downloaded them, please replace with the new ones!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

These are beautiful!! AMAZING! thank you so much


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

These are lovely!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Sanveann said:


> I've messed around a bit with the first two photos and the last one to improve they way they look on the Kindle. If you've downloaded them, please replace with the new ones!


I redownloaded them. Thanks so much!


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

Very nice images - I especially like Mary holding Jesus and the lamb.


----------

